# Trademark Lightning Jar Putnam 48



## bashcsm (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello, I found an old Trademark Lightning Jar.  I believe it is a fruit jar.  It says Putnam 48 on the bottom.  I have seen several other jars similiar to this that also say Putnam and then a number on the bottom of the jar.  What does the word Putnam and the number refer to?  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 22, 2008)

Lightning-style glass lid and wire clamp arrangement patented by Henry W. Putnam on April 25, 1882. This closure was actually adapted from a bottle patent issued to Charles de Quillfeldt in 1875. Putnam acquired rights to de Quillfeldtâ€™s patent and adapted it for use on fruit jars. The jars he produced, embossed â€œTrademark Lightningâ€ on the side, with â€œPutnamâ€ on the base, gave the generic name â€œLightningâ€ to jars that used this closure after Putnamâ€™s rights expired.
 Hope this helps                                   Anthony-John


----------



## bashcsm (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  DO you know what the number 48 means on the bottom of the jar.  I have seen a lot of jars with high numbers but none as low as the one that I have.  Does the number signify anything?  Also I forgot to mention that in addition to it saying "Trademark Lightning" on the jar, it also says "Registered U.S. Patent Office" below that.  Does this signify anything about age?  Were only certain jars labeled with the "Registered U.S. Patent Office" writing?  Thanks.


----------

